# my BIG FREAKING BOMB BY SHUCKINS!!!



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

ok gents.. here is the reason i have been hitting Shuckins so damn hard.. it has arrived.


http://i.imgur.com/fsqch.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/JzrIO.jpg

thank you soooo MUCH BRO!!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

HOLY ****!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

wow..... wow.....


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy Sh*t!


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ummmm.....Dayum!!


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

0.o


----------



## TampaToker (Jun 27, 2012)

:jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

That's not a bomb, more like when the Death Star took out Alderaan!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice! I guess Shuckins out grew that humidor.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy crap!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:faint:

Looks awesome. Have fun fillin it up !


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> :faint:
> 
> Looks awesome. Have fun fillin it up !


wont be long..


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

<insert all of the above comments> No other words needed.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Oh F"ck!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* ...

*Pinky:* ...

*Brain:* Yes Pinky, I'm speechless too...


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* ...
> 
> *Pinky:* ...
> 
> *Brain:* Yes Pinky, I'm speechless too...


hahah..


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* ...
> 
> *Pinky:* ...
> 
> *Brain:* Yes Pinky, I'm speechless too...


I think this sums it up. When Ian is at a loss for words you know it's absolutely insane.

Seriously. Wow. Just plain wow.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

that is an incredible hit.....nice done Ron!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

...
...

Wow.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nicely Played


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Now you just have to get a t-shirt that says "I've been bombed by Shuckins and all I got was this lousy TOWER HUMIDOR!"


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

smokin3000gt said:


> Now you just have to get a t-shirt that says "I've been bombed by Shuckins and all I got was this lousy TOWER HUMIDOR!"


OMFG!!! YES!! i am.. gotta find a place to make tshirts!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

mcgreggor57 said:


> <insert all of the above comments> No other words needed.


That about sums it up, yep! :tu


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

You think you've seen everything, then Shuckins comes along....


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

What the.... Who, wha.... WOW, just wow. Ron never ceases to amaze me. That thing had to obliterate you mailbox!!!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

ya.. found an image for what this is..

http://images.wikia.com/nintendo/en/images/a/a2/BobOmbMKWii.jpg


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

wut


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> <insert all of the above comments> No other words needed.


10-4


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Dayyyyymn

that is just awesome.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

That is beautiful. Ron, wow!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Mother of Pearl.......:jaw:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Ron hit you with a tower humi?!? 

Holy shitballs, that's F'ing awesome. Well done Ron


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Holy Santa Clause Shit. That's incredible.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow Thats gorgeous! What an incredible bomb!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the weird thing is......this really doesn't surprise me

I'm awestruck, yes

but surprised?...not at all

Matt was right...filling that gorgeous beast up is gonna be the fun part.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Holy F***ing Dog sh** I feel like my head just exploded. no telling what you're going through right now. Very nice!!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Spectacular!
your house must resemble Hiroshima.
Sorry, in poor taste?ound:


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Can't say anything that hasn't been said yet. WOW! Shuckins is out for total domination.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a theory that Shuckins is actually Bruce Wayne in disguise. This cements that theory.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

meatcake said:


> I have a theory that Shuckins is actually Bruce Wayne in disguise. This cements that theory.


*Brain:* Bruce Wayne dresses up as batman to try to be a fraction as badass as Shuckins...


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Im at a loss of words :shock:


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> Holy Santa Clause Shit. That's incredible.


My thoughts exactly! LOL


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

My GF saw this and promptly told me NO!!

I asked what she meant. but all she kept saying was NO

seriously amazing bomb


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I open this thread looking for the typical Shuckins cigar destruction. I open the first picture and see a giant ass tower humidor. I think to myself "self...there's not way he got bombed with a tower humidor." Then I remember who did the bombing and it all makes sense again. Leave it to Shuckins to make all the Wheel of Destruction bombs combined and make them look like child's play.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

He got me too! He sent me a bomb in the mail. It wasn't huge like a humidor, but it had CLASS!!!! I can't thank him enough! I was out of town for 2 weeks of hell. I was in New Orleans helping a restaurant in deperate need of help. Needless to say, I was really home sick (I hate living out of hotel rooms). Getting home was a great relief, and then checking my mail to a package in the mail (thinking to myself I didn't buy anything on line did I???) and BANG the box was opened.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> He got me too! He sent me a bomb in the mail. It wasn't huge like a humidor, but it had CLASS!!!! I can't thank him enough! I was out of town for 2 weeks of hell. I was in New Orleans helping a restaurant in deperate need of help. Needless to say, I was really home sick (I hate living out of hotel rooms). Getting home was a great relief, and then checking my mail to a package in the mail (thinking to myself I didn't buy anything on line did I???) and BANG the box was opened.
> View attachment 39288
> View attachment 39289


did you post it up here in the bomb section?? if not.. get it up! the post that is..


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

n00b said:


> did you post it up here in the bomb section?? if not.. get it up! the post that is..


The pics didn't load I guess. I'll try again


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> He got me too! He sent me a bomb in the mail. It wasn't huge like a humidor, but it had CLASS!!!! I can't thank him enough! I was out of town for 2 weeks of hell. I was in New Orleans helping a restaurant in deperate need of help. Needless to say, I was really home sick (I hate living out of hotel rooms). Getting home was a great relief, and then checking my mail to a package in the mail (thinking to myself I didn't buy anything on line did I???) and BANG the box was opened.
> View attachment 39288
> View attachment 39289


Yea Matt, post that Bomb up!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> Yea Matt, post that Bomb up!


Where do I post it? He popped my bomb cherry..LOL


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Where do I post it? He popped my bomb cherry..LOL


in this sub forum.. bombs


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

n00b said:


> in this sub forum.. bombs


Do I start a new thread?


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Do I start a new thread?


yes sir.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Do I start a new thread?


Yup. Start a new thread and tell us all about your bomb.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

It's up Title Awe Shuckins


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Let's all take a moment to bow down to the king bomber....holy crap.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

I am debating a war! I'm not the type to take a hit and not return fire! I always say if I go down, I will fall on a pile of brass (I guess it'll be cigar butts, in this case!)


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

thats less of a bomb, and more of an asteroid making impact with earth causing the extinction of several species....you da man Ron!!!!!!


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

:jaw:I do believe that level of bombing is outlawed under the Geneva convention:jaw:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

smokin3000gt said:


> Now you just have to get a t-shirt that says "I've been bombed by Shuckins and all I got was this lousy TOWER HUMIDOR!"


I have a t00b that says You've been bombed by shuckins!








But this is ridiculous!


----------

